# 1890s pride of the fram tomato catsup



## miker (Nov 9, 2019)

I have a 1890s pride of the farm tomato catsup bottle is it rare.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice find!  I certainly doubt it's common, not too many paper labels will have survived that long after all.  I don't think I've seen the bottle without a label before either.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 9, 2019)

Even without the label I would love to find one of these! Beats the many Heinz and Curtice Bros. catsups! Nice bottle.


----------

